

OKCupid cofounder made donation to anti-gay Utah politician - crassus
http://dailycaller.com/2014/03/31/okcupid-wants-users-to-reject-web-browser-over-gay-marriage/

======
SixSigma
They aren't blocking anyone. You get a message saying "Brendan is a bad man,
use another browser, click Ok to continue if you want"

